# 16 % Foc target arrows



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Nope I shoot 18% all the time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No it's not too much in theory. But it may not be what your setup shoots best. Only one way to tell though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have proved to myself several times that not good "braking" a heavily stiff spine arrow with a way too heavy point. Yes you can do that for shorter distances but will not group well at a long range.
The nominal matching spine will score the best.
So, not really a FOC the gamechanger...but the material stability


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I am not that stiff of a arrow 49 lbs Pse Xpression 27 draw 27inch cc arrow 140 grain glue in point thanks for info


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

bigHUN said:


> I have proved to myself several times that not good "braking" a heavily stiff spine arrow with a way too heavy point. Yes you can do that for shorter distances but will not group well at a long range.
> The nominal matching spine will score the best.
> So, not really a FOC the gamechanger...but the material stability


Ok, please explain for my slow brain what you mean by "not good "braking" really means. I have proven to myself that not necessarily the heaviest FOC groups best at long distances but the correct combination of FOC for that particular arrow spine as well as one that the bow was tuned to.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

My heavy foc arrows group fine at 80, 8-10 inches

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Shooting 500 spine victory vap


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

ILOVE3D said:


> Ok, please explain for my slow brain what you mean by "not good "braking" really means. I have proven to myself that not necessarily the heaviest FOC groups best at long distances but the correct combination of FOC for that particular arrow spine as well as one that the bow was tuned to.


I believe we have no case for any argument. I agree completely as you sad "the correct combination of FOC for that particular arrow spine as well as one that the bow was tuned to"

What I've meant to point out, some people using let say 350 spine instead of 450, but they want to "tweak" that spine with heavy point. I believe you will agree as well that doesn't work that way. If the bow requires 450 spine you can - maybe - work out with 420 or 470, here you play with the points, fletching, nocking pins and nocks. But you cannot fix the 350 spine, no way those will fly and consistently group tight for longer ranges as the Field in example, not even if you the world elite class shooter.
I don't know your bow and I don't know your arrows - this I like to say - but I know that if
I cut 1" shorter or longer my nano pros (that is a 8 grain difference only) and those won't group the same way. I have seen that and I burned my pockets and that was a best education I ever got.
Now if somebody else want to go into some heavy arguments that he has done braking the stiff spine and still good results, ... please go so I won't participate.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redman said:


> I am not that stiff of a arrow 49 lbs Pse Xpression 27 draw 27inch cc arrow 140 grain glue in point thanks for info


Why didn't you just get them in the 600 spine? You could have cut them to 26" and slapped a 100-110 grain point in them and been good. 

As for what you have I would just slap a 100 or 110 in them still and let em eat. If you stick a 140 in that arrow it's going to be all point weight. It's a light shaft and with your specs there is no reason to add 40 grains and loose all that speed. 

10-13% FOC is more then enough. Trying to break the shaft down with a point isn't the way to go with a light shaft and low lbs. probably going to run into issues with your scope at 80. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

redman said:


> Shooting 500 spine victory vap


if you have access to a program, ie OT2, 
you measure the shaft length 1/2"-3/4" (plus the point length) sticking out in front of the launcher blade at full draw, and that is all the length you need. Input that length into a program and go backwards, play with point weight and nock/fletching weight, the optimum spine you better keep it centered in a green slider. That is all you want.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

my hunting bow loved a higher FOC. it's set at 65#, 29"DL, axis 340 cut to 28" and a 125grn head, Approx. 14% FOC. It is a long range forgiving setup. It seems that even bad shots turn out ok.

My target bow didnt care about the higher FOC. All I noticed was about a 4" drop of trajectory at 50 yards.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Keith t said:


> my hunting bow loved a higher FOC. it's set at 65#, 29"DL, axis 340 cut to 28" and a 125grn head, Approx. 14% FOC. It is a long range forgiving setup. It seems that even bad shots turn out ok.
> 
> My target bow didnt care about the higher FOC. All I noticed was about a 4" drop of trajectory at 50 yards.


Exactly. Mine shoots better out far than up close

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edmcnicholas (Dec 13, 2015)

Ok so here is some experience on the vap target points. I personally think a good spine is more important than high foc. With that said the 140 point will have a longer shank length so you will most likely see no differance in dynamic spine given there is actually a shorter flexible length of shaft and it could actually act stiffer. I have tried 140 to 120 in a 400 spine and i agree that with that light an arrow too much foc might create a trajectory that creates too much drag at long range and might spread your group. Just my 2c.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I am shooting Victory RIP XV 350's cut to 30" (2013 Hoyt Matrix RKT cams) at a 31" draw, 51 pounds. I tried 400 spine but the 350's grouped better. I am using 130G point for 16% FOC with a 1.5" blazer. Very forgiving, 2-3" groups at 60 yards (not tried 80 yards) ASA 280 fps rule, getting 286 fps. perfect bullet holes thru paper, Bare shaft 12 ring at 35 yards. I am very pleased!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

There is a point of diminishing returns with FOC, speed, distance shooting. The arrow flys on its balance point so to far forward and it will create a dive action more so at distance say 70m than 50m as well as the arc the shot produces, ie recurve vs compound


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

FiFi said:


> There is a point of diminishing returns with FOC, speed, distance shooting. The arrow flys on its balance point so to far forward and it will create a dive action more so at distance say 70m than 50m as well as the arc the shot produces, ie recurve vs compound


This is absolutely correct.


----------

